# St Louis bottle and jar show



## Kheidecker (Mar 15, 2020)

Some beautiful jars .meet Greg spurgeon really nice guy.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

Living through your pictures right now. Love the colored masons


----------

